# UCLA Online Summer 10 week Screen writing course



## ROY (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi All,
I was trying to find reviews of UCLA Online Summer 10 week Screen writing course.

Actually i am interesed in film making but strongly believe that one should have good script to start film making career

Can anybody suggest good Screen writing/Film making course. I live near New York.


----------



## deniapicitsa (Jul 17, 2012)

You must concern with some writers and publishers.They will guide you.


----------

